# Huskee won't start



## Jim66 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a Huskee 54in. with a Kohler 23,model no. 13AP625K730, when you turn the key all it does is click,but the click is coming from under the seat. I've already replaced the solenoid, still nothing but clicks.
I'm spinning in circles.All he is appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jim,

Check your battery/cable connections to be sure they are clean. Also check the ground cable connection to the tractor to ensure good ground connection.

The seat safety switch is often the culprit with starting problems, and solenoid 'clicks'. Jumper/bypass the safety switch under the seat.


----------



## Jim66 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Sixbales worked like a charm.


----------



## Jim66 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Sixbales worked like a charm.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for posting back.


----------

